# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Φρούτα για καναρίνια

## papagalos

ποια φρουτα ειναι καταλληλα για καναρινια;

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλησπέρα, αν και είμαι και εγώ νέος στην ενασχόλησή μου με τα καναρίνια, μπορώ να σου πω για μένα πως τους δίνω απο όλα, κυρίως μήλο, αλλά έχω δώσει και μπανάνα, σταφύλι, πορτοκάλι...μόνο το μάγκο νομίζω πως δεν κάνει καθώς και αν δώσεις μήλο να μην έχει τους σπόρους του.

Απο λαχανικά επίσης έχεις ευρεία γκάμα, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο,καρότο,αγγούρι, ραδίκι, τσουκνίδα, σέλινο....

----------


## papagalos

ευχαριστω
μια φορα δοκιμασα και εγω να τους βαλω μηλο και τους αρεσε παρα  πολυ
το εφαγαν ολο!

----------


## Avdiritis

ναι θα έλεγα πως το τιμούν δεόντως

----------


## nikosman

επισης τρωνε μαρουλι αχλαδι και ριγανη χλορη

----------


## papagalos

υπαρχει και μια τροφη ολο με φρουτα ειναι καλυτερη αυτη ή ειναι καλυτερα να τρωνε φρεσκα φρουτα;

----------


## nikosman

εννοειται τα φρεσκα ειναι καλυτερα!!! αλλα με μετρο γιατι εχω ακουσρι οτι δημιουργουν διάρροιες αν και δεν νομιζω να ισχυει ....
 εμενα τρωει 1/4 του μηλου ή ενα φυλλο μαρουλι ή σελινο καθε πουλι χωρις κανενα προβλημα!!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

αν και δεν ειμαι σε θέση να απαντήσω μιας και προς το παρόν μόνο μύλο του βάζω και εγω...και πολυ σπάνια λίγο μαρούλι
αν βάζεται πχ μαρούλι να το πλενεται πολυ καλά γιατι με όλα αυτα τα ραντίσματα....γινεται χαμός..
και καλα για εμας θεωρεις οτι η δόση θα είναι ελάχιστη....αλλα για το καναρίνι που είναι τοσες φορες μικροτερό μας προφανώς δεν αντέχει και δεν πρέπει να πειραματιστούμε..

----------


## demis

Εγω στα δικα μου δινω καροτο,αγγουρι,μαρουλι,ραδ  κι,πιπερια. Και απο φρουτα δινω μηλο,πορτοκαλι,σταφυλι λιγο καρπουζι το καλοκαιρι πολυ σπανια ομως γιατι ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη, και ροδακινο α και λιγα κλαρακια βασιλικου τους δινω χρονια και ολα ειναι μια χαρα ουτε διαρροια ουτε τιποτα ειχαμε ποτε.

----------


## mitsman

Απο φρουτα να σας πω δινω μονο μηλο και αχλαδι(που και που το αχλαδι)!απο πρασιναδες δινω σπανακι,πικροραδικα και πιο πολυ απο ολα μπροκολο!βλεπω διαφορα στα πουλια με το μπροκολο νομιζω!μπορει να ειναι η ιδεα μου!αλλα βλεπω ενεργεια ζωντανια!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τι γνωμη εχεται για τα κατεψυγμενα φρουτα πχ βατομουρο, που δεν το βρισκεις ευκολα νωπο??

Μπορουν να δοθουν στα καναρινια μετα απο καταλληλη αποψυξη φυσικα?

Εκτος του οτι ειναι μεγαλη ευκολια να εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη καποιο φρουτακι ή και λαχανικο ακομα...

----------


## jk21

για τα βατομουρα σαν φρουτο εχω την τελεια αποψη λογω των ανθοκυανινων που εχουν και της βιταμινης c που και τα δυο ειναι αντιοξειδωτικα και φορεις υγειας! δεν ξερω κατα ποσο σε πουλια που δεν εχουν κοκκινες αποχρωσεις οι ανθοκυανινες επειδη ειναι φυσικες χρωστικες συγχρονως ,μπορει να επηρεασουν στο βαψιμο του .τωρα αν το ξεκαταψυξεις και εχει την υφη πανω κατω του φρεσκου (δεν το εχω δει ποτε μου ) γιατι να μην κανουνε; αν μπορεις στειλε μου με πμ σε πιο μαρκετ ή αλλου εχεις βρει κατεψυγμενα.εχω βρει μονο συντηρημενα σε μορφη κομποστας σε βαζακι

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εχω βρει δυο ειδη. Κοκκινο και μαυρο. Δεν εχω αγορασει και δεν ξερω πως ειναι μετα την αποψυξη. 

Προσωπικα, και σαν γεωπονος που εχω διδαχθει την τεχνικη/τεχνολογια που χρησιμοποιουν, ειμαι γενικα θετικος με τα κατεψυγμενα...

Εχεις πμ Δημητρη.

----------


## mitsman

εεειιι.....πειτε μας και μας να μαθουμε.....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ειναι γνωστη μεγαλη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ που το ονομα της αρχιζει απο το 3ο γραμμα του αγγλικου αλφαβητου....
Νομιζω οτι ειναι σαφες  :winky: 

Αν παραβιαζω τον κανονισμο παρακαλω να διαγραφει και ζηταω προκαταβολικα συγγνωμη.

----------


## mitsman

Αν δοκιμασεις πες μας και εμας να μας πεις τα αποτελεσματα σε παρακαλω...ναι???
συγγνωμη αν σε εφερα σε δυσκολη θεση,αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι διαφημηση κατι τετοιο!το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα εχει χιλιοαναφερθει εδω αλλωστε για ενα του προιον.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ο μονος τροπος να τα δοκιμασω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι να τα τρωω εγω...

λες να ειναι αξιοπιστα τα αποτελεσματα??   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Να σου πω....σιγουρα χανουν καποιες βιταμινες,ενα μικρο ποσοστο μονο...το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο θα ειναι δεκτα απο τα πουλια και κατα ποσο ειναι ασφαλη απο την αποψη των συντηρητικων καιν των φαρμακων για να τα διατηρησουν!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στα κατεψυγμενα αν δεν κανω λαθος, δεν χρησιμοποιουν συντηρητικα αλλα την μεθοδο της "ταχειας ψυξης".
Το προιον ψυχεται σε ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ωστε παγωνει ακαριαια και δεν προλαβαινουν τα διαφορα υγρα που περιεχουν να κρυσταλλωποιηθουν....

Πρεπει ομως να δουμε και τι γραφει η συσκευασια.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν χανει την υφη του το προιον θα ελεγα οτι ειναι και ο πρωτος μεζες για τα πουλακια.ειδικα τα ιθαγενη που αρκετα απο αυτα τα επιλεγουν και στη φυση .ισως μαλιστα δρουν θετικα και στο βαψιμο τους.αν το προιον ηταν πχ συντηρημενο  με  παστεριωση λογω της θερμανσης ξερω οτι οι ανθοκυανινες που εχουν χανουν τη <<σταθεροτητα >> τους και δεν ειναι απορροφησιμες απο τους οργανισμους.τα κατεψυγμενα ομως δεν εχουν τετοιο προβλημα ....με βλεπω να βαφω κοκκινα τα τιμπραντο  και να βγαζω ακομα περισσοτερο απο τα ρουχα του τον φιλο επισκεπτη του ιστολογιου μου  http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2011/02/23/ti...9%CE%BA%CE%BF/ 
που δεν αντεχε να ακουει  να αποκαλω τον πιτσιρικα μου τιμπραντο   :rollhappy:  

ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρακι για τις ανθοκυανινες και γενικοτερα τις τροφες με <<χρωμα >> ειναι και αυτο
http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=3552

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μια χαρα ειναι κιτρινομαυρα τα πουλακια σου. Αν βγαινανε ερυθρολευκα ή πρασινωπα θα ανησυχουσα  :Happy:

----------


## Avdiritis

είμαι εκτός τόπικ αλλά ήθελα να το πω!!!

jk21 και να μη βγάλει κιτρινόμαυρα καναρίνια δεν γινόταν

τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκες με κόκκινα μοσαϊκά χαχαχαχα και και θα σου θύμιζε το Βόλο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

off topicara : δεν εχω προβλημα με τα ερυθρολευκα ,ετσι κι αλλιως η ομαδα που επαιζε φετος το ομορφοτερο ποδοσφαιρο ,η ομαδα της πατριδας μου και μια απο τις δυο που εχω στην καρδια μου και αυτη τετοια χρωματα φορα...το προβλημα με την αλλη ομαδα ..ξερετε...το εχω με τον πρωην προεδρο της και την προωθηση της λογικης στην ελληκινη νεολαια οτι στη ζωη πρεπει να επικρατουμε με καθε τροπο (και δεν μιλω για ποδοσφαιρο μονο,αυτο ειναι το ελασσων !!! ) 

ας ξαναγυρισουμε στα βατομουρα....

----------


## panos70

γιατι βρε παιδια κατεψυγμενα,εσας σας αρεσουν τα κατεψυγμενα φρουτα? γιατι να αρεσουν στα πουλια ? στην αναγκη θα τα φανε τη να κανουν,δοκιμαστε κατεψυγμενο και φρεσκο ταυτοχρονα να δειτε τη θα προτιμεισουν,το κατ ουτε που θα το πλησιασουν................

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Βρισκεις πουθενα φρεσκα βατομουρα? Δεν εχω ψαξει αλλα ουτε εχει τυχει να δω. Και ενας δευτερος σημαντικος παραγοντας ειναι το κοστος...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Γεια σας.
Το ακτινίδιο κάνει να το δίνουμε στα πουλιά??

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη,προσπαθησα να βρω πληροφοριες για το ακτινιδιο,αλλα τιποτα!το αβοκαντο απαγορευεται σιγουρα!τωρα υπαρχει η γενικη αποψη οτι η πολλη υγρασια δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο!!αν ωστοσο θες να βαλεις,βαλε μικρη ποσοτητα και για λιγη ωρα,ειδικα οσο ζεσταινουν οι μερες!!ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει καποιος καλυτερα!

----------


## aft3rgl0w

να ρωτήσω κ εγω με τη σειρά μου.....


εχω καφε κοκκινο εντονο καναρίνι http://mgerom.files.wordpress.com/20...n-red-int1.jpg
και αναρωτιέμαι για φρουτα όπως βερύκοκο, ροδακινα,φραουλες αν κάνει να του βάλω....
τι ισχύει για αυτα?
περισσοτερο μήλο και αγγουρι που και που του βάζω και τρελένεται.....   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

το αγγουρι να το αποφευγεις .τωρα αν δεν υπαρχει κανενα κολλημα με τα πορτοκαλοκιτρινα φρουτα απο θεμα χρωστικων δεν νοζιζω να υπαρχει θεμα .μαλιστα δεν νομιζω οι ποσοτητες που χρωστικων που εχουν τα ροδακινα και τα βερυκοκκα να μπορουν να επηρεασουν και ειδικα εκτος πτεροροιας στις ποσοτητες που δινονται ... αν κατα λαθος παντως βρεις μουρα ή βατομουρα στην περιοχη σου ,μην το σκεφτεις καθολου.επισης και τις φραουλες.ειχα καποια στιγμη ακουσει οτι θελουν σταδιακη εισαγωγη για πιθανοτητα αλλεργιας αλλα δεν εχω κατι εγκυρο .εχω δωσει αλλα καλα ειναι να καθαριζεις το εξωτερικο λιγο ή να της πλενεις αρκετα καλα  γιατι ειναι φουλ στα φαρμακα .να δινεις κοκκινη πιπερια και για τις χρωστικες της (καψακανθινη ) και για την βιταμινη Α που εχει

----------


## aft3rgl0w

*jk21 κοιτα αγγουρι δίνω 1 φορα στις 20 ημερες περιπου.μήλο είναι η βάση αλλα θέλω οπως κατάλαβες να προσθέσω και άλλα φρούτα και για την αλλαγή αλλα και για αυτο που έχει να προσφέρει το κάθε φρούτο.
οκ θα του δώσω βερύκοκο και ροδάκινο (γιορμά) για αρχή. κρίμα που τώρα έχουν αρχίζει να χαλάνε οι φράουλες και δεν τις προλαβα στην αρχή να του δώσω.του χρόνου αυτες....
θα έχω το νου μου και για βατόμουρα λοιπόν  
ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

*

----------


## mitsman

παιδια ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος..... βρηκα κατι το οποιο ολα μου τα καναρινια τσακιζουν σαν τρελα... δεν το εχω ξαναδει αυτο... και τους βαζω μεγαλη ποικιλια χορταρικων φρουτων και τετοια...

δεν ειναι φρουτο... αλλα μπορει να αναφερθει εδω....
δεν ειναι αλλο απο το καλαμποκι....  Πρόκειται για αμυλούχα τροφή, η οποία αναπληρώνει τις αποθήκες  γλυκόζης του οργανισμού, που έχουν εξαντληθεί μέσα στη νύχτα, και  τροφοδοτεί τα πουλάκια με ενέργεια. Tο καλαμπόκι είναι επίσης πλούσιο σε  βιταμίνες, κυρίως του συμπλέγματος B και μαγνήσιο, συμβάλλοντας στην  καλή λειτουργία του νευρικού συστήματος και στη σωστή ανάπτυξη των  οστών.

*Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 γρ.* *Θερμίδες:*
365

*Πρωτεΐνες:*
9,4 γρ. 

*Yδατάνθρακες:*
74,3 γρ. 

*Λίπη:*
4,7 γρ. 

*Φυτικές ίνες:*
4 γρ. 

*Φυλλικό οξύ:*
19 mg

*Mαγνήσιο:*
127 mg





τι λετε????

----------


## Epicouros

Σε τι μορφή; Ομό; Σπασμένο(φύραμα); Βραστό σαν και αυτό που τρώμε;

----------


## mitsman

ομο.... το πηρα γιατι αρεσει πολυ στην Casper μου (κοκατίλ) και λεω ας βαλω λιγο και σε αυτα να δω τι θα κανουν... στην αρχη το εφαγαν αλλα ηταν λιγο το κομματι που εβαλα και λεω τυχαιο....
σημετα εβαλα σε 10 καναρινια μισο καλαμποκι και σε λιγες ωρες δεν αφησαν ουτε για δειγμα.... δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω!!!

----------


## jk21

δωσε και στα κιτρινα καναρινακια για εναν παραπανω λογο .ειναι ισχυροτατη πηγη λουτεινης 
http://www.livestrong.com/article/32...in-zeaxanthin/

λιγο καλυτερη απο το kale (ενα ειδος μπροκολου που δεν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ) .αλλα και το μπροκολο και το σπανακι ειναι επισης καλες 


οπως θα δεις το εχουν παρει και αλλοι χαμπαρι ... (οι φωτο ειναι απο το διαδικτυο ,οχι δικες μου )

----------


## jk21

> Σε τι μορφή; Ομό; Σπασμένο(φύραμα); Βραστό σαν και αυτό που τρώμε;


οταν ειναι ακομα χλωρο να το δινεις καλα πλυμμενο ,στεγνωμενο και αβραστο .δεν χρειαζεται για τα πουλια ψησιμο οπως το κανουμε για να το φαμε εμεις .και δεν χανει και σε αξια

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ρε παιδια επειδη διαβάζωντας καπου ειδα για το μπρόκολο... το δίνετε όπως είναι ολοκληρο κομάτι??δεν κατάλαβα πώς να του το δώσω....
φαντάζομαι όχι βραστό  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(σε καφε κόκκινο καναρίνι..)

----------


## serafeim

παιδια το καλαμποκη το δινεται σπασμενο η οπως ειανι ο σπορος οταν φυτρωνει?

----------


## jk21

το μπροκολο δινεται κοβοντας μια  τουφιτσα απο το συνολικο ανθος και αφου εχει πλυθει και στραγγιστει .ωμο ! δινουμε επισης με ακομη μεγαλυτερη θρεπτικη αξια ως προς την  βιταμινη Α τα φυλλα του !

το καλαμποκι δινεται επισης ωμο κοβοντας και βαζοντας κρεμασμενο στο κλουβι ,ενα κομματι απο χλωρο πλυμμενο  ολοκληρο καλαμποκι οπως αυτο που ψηνουμε στα καρβουνα

----------


## aft3rgl0w

ευχαριστώ jk21!

----------


## akoylini

> ρε παιδια επειδη διαβάζωντας καπου ειδα για το μπρόκολο... το δίνετε όπως είναι ολοκληρο κομάτι??δεν κατάλαβα πώς να του το δώσω....
> φαντάζομαι όχι βραστό 
> (σε καφε κόκκινο καναρίνι..)


το μπροκολο ειναι ισως το νουμερο 1 που εδινα στα καναρινια μου και τωρα στο κοκατιλ μου.το εδινα ολοκληρο και δεν εμενε τιποτα.ομως θελει πολυ καλο πλυσιμο,παρα παρα πολυ καλο πλυσιμο και αν δεν βαριεσε ριξε και λιγο ξυδι και μετα ξέπλυνε καλα.

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα και καλή Κυριακή παιδιά!

Σκέφτομαι να δώσω στα καναρινάκια μου ακτινίδιο. Όπως γνωρίζουμε, όταν δίνουμε μήλο, οι σπόροι του μήλου απαγορεύονται καθώς είναι δηλητηριώδεις (περιέχουν κυάνιο). Τα σποράκια που έχει το ακτινίδιο στην σάρκα του και που είναι πάρα πολλά είναι εντάξει εάν τα φάνε τα πουλάκια καθώς θα τρώνε το φρούτο ή είναι βλαβερά γιά την υγεία τους; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! Χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος...δεν εχει πολυ ζαχαρη? Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο,..* :Confused0006:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη κανει να δεινεις ακτινιδιο αλλα πολλυ λιγο............ εγω τους βαζω μερικες φορες , ετσι για να χαζευουν.
αλλα δεν ξερω αμα εχει καμια αρνητικη επιδραση....
εγω παντως δεν ειδα να παθαινουν κατι.....
εχει και πολλυ βιταμινη c.....
ηλια η ζαχαρη που εχουν τα φρουτα τη λεγομενη φρουκτοζη , εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι καλο τους κανει........ αλλα μονο μεσω των φρουτων , και οχι με τις αχρηστες βιταμινες

----------


## Deimitori

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν μία ροδέλα από ακτινίδιο άραγε έχει τόσα πολλά σάκχαρα; Και το μήλο που τους δίνουμε πρέπει να έχει. Καθώς το ακτινίδιο έχει μία πιό ξυνή γεύση από το μήλο άραγε να έχει λιγώτερα σάκχαρα; Είναι πολύ καλή πηγή βιταμίνης C και το σκέφτομαι να τους δώσω λίγο σαν αλλαγή από το μήλο.

----------


## xarhs

ειναι αναλογως και απο την ωριμοτητα του φρουτου δημητρη.......... εγω δινω στα καναρινια μου παραγινομενο μηλο.... και το πετσοκοβουν...!!!!
οντως το ακτινιδιο ειναι πιο οξινο......
γι αυτο το μηλο θεωρειτε καλυτερο......
ισως επειδη ειναι οξινο δεν κανει να τρωνε πολλυ

----------


## Eagle

Καλημέρα , πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα είναι ασφαλές να δίνουμε φρούτα και λαχανικά στο καναρίνι ;  :cool:

----------


## panagos

Έχεις ξαναδώσει χορταρικά-λαχανικά;Αν όχι τότε ένταξε τα σταδιακά 1 με 2  τη βδομάδα.Εγώ δίνω 3 φορές τη βδομάδα χορταρικά.Φρούτα 1 με 2 φορές τη  βδομάδα καλά είναι.

----------


## Eagle

Ναι του έχω δώσει μαρούλι , το οποίο του αρέσει πολύ , πιπεριά πράσινη , η οποία του αρέσει πολύ επίσης , μήλο του δίνω μέρα παρά μέρα , το οποίο τρελαίνεται , έχει πρόβλημα με διάρροιες ; Για αυτό πρέπει να μην του δίνω μέρα παρά μέρα ; Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές  :cool:

----------


## panagos

Διάβασε εδώ ένα εκπληκτικό θέμα για χορταρικά που μπορείς να προσφέρεις στον φτερωτό σου φίλο --> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## Eagle

> Διάβασε εδώ ένα εκπληκτικό θέμα για χορταρικά που μπορείς να προσφέρεις στον φτερωτό σου φίλο --> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82


Ευχαριστώ πολύ , θα το δω  :cool:

----------


## panagos

Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό επίσης για τα χορταρικά,πολύ καλό πλύσιμο με νερό, ένα πέρασμα απο ξίδι πάλι, ξέπλυμα με νερό ,στέγνωσε καλά με χαρτί κουζίνας και είναι έτοιμα. :winky:

----------


## Eagle

> Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό επίσης για τα χορταρικά,πολύ καλό πλύσιμο με νερό, ένα πέρασμα απο ξίδι πάλι, ξέπλυμα με νερό ,στέγνωσε καλά με χαρτί κουζίνας και είναι έτοιμα.


Εννοείται πως τα περνάω από ξύδι για να φύγουν τα φυτοφάρμακα κλπ από πάνω , τα στεγνώνω πολύ καλά , επίσης του δίνω και τριμμένο αμύγδαλο , το οποίο το τρώει άνετα , επίσης επειδή δεν έτρωγε το σουπιοκοκαλο , διάβασα σαν εναλλακτική λύση το σουσάμι , πήγα στο φούρνο της γειτονιάς , ζήτησα αποφλειωμενο σουσάμι , του έβαλα , το τρώει με ευχαρίστηση , προχθές άρχισε να τσιμπάει και το σουπιοκοκαλο , οπότε όλα εντάξει , ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :cool:

----------

